# First egg!



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

I went out to check on the chickens for the evening and refresh their water and found an egg! It was not in the nesting box but I know they have been messing with then because they threw the golf balls out I had in there as a hint. Ha. These are my first set of chickens and I thought one was getting close. Yay. Yes I'm obnoxiously excited about an egg. Lol my son was excited too.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay congratulations!! I was crazy excited about our first egg too. We blew it out and kept it 

We got 2 eggs yesterday but nothing today. Our girls are slowly working their way up!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My oldest daughter is 5 and she's thinks its the greatest thing ever to go looking for the eggs too!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those first eggs are so eggciting. I had blown mine out too and kept them ... However, Izzabelle discovered them (my rat terrier I had) and well, she broke them. She'd steal the eggs when I'd bring them in and set them down. Come back inside a short bit later and they were gone!  What I exclaimed "where did my eggs go?" I saw a set of ears go down. She had carefully taken them and set them in her bed on the couch.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> My oldest daughter is 5 and she's thinks its the greatest thing ever to go looking for the eggs too!


It's like Easter every day!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

It's funny my son has shown everyone today that has come by our house the lonely little egg. He's so proud like he did it or something. Love it


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Bcfox! He's adorable! Isn't it fun. I think it's great he's involved with the hens. He will remember it for years and years.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Bcfox! He's adorable! Isn't it fun. I think it's great he's involved with the hens. He will remember it for years and years.


Thank you! I think he is too. We got our second egg today and he was so excited he dropped it. He almost cried till I told him we could just take it in a d immediately cook it for him. It was severely cracked but it lasted to the bowl. So we did. He scarfed his scrambled eggs down! Cuteness. They were beautifully dark yolks and so cute and tiny still.


----------

